# Looking for C. hudoroi information



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Does anyone have any information on keeping hudoroi such as water parameter? substrate? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## looking4roselines (May 10, 2008)

There are some info. from the crypt pages.

http://www.xs4all.nl/~crypts/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/hud/hud.html


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

I was looking for more on cultivation information such as

gH, pH, kH, TDS/eC level. substrate for submersed and emersed culture. 

I have them in the same tank as pygmaea which is a similar setup to affinis, but the plant is growing very very slow compare to the others. Not sure if the environment can be improved or if hudoroi is naturally very very slow growing.


----------



## Zezmo (Nov 2, 2005)

It has been a slow grower in my paludarium.


----------



## illumbomb (Feb 4, 2004)

refer to this link(http://cryptoandbetta.blogspot.com/2010/04/c-hudoroi-south-kalimantan.html), pH 7.0


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Thanks everyone. The link is a great help. Great blog you have illumbomb, I was looking there for habitat info earlier.


----------

